# Kioti CS2510 Engine Cuts Out When Mower Starts



## Miracle Acres (Sep 14, 2018)

We recently purchased a brand new Kioti CS2510 mower/tractor. We currently have 10 acres and have only used it enough to be on our third tank of (diesel) fuel. Recently, we were mowing out the highest (4) mowing setting when the engine simply shut down. 

We were low on fuel. Have refueled. This is tank 3. Ran the mower to make sure fuel was in the lines. And the engine continues to cut out. 

No lodged clippings.

Deck can be lowered and it continues to run. Engage the blades and it shuts down. 

Any initial thoughts or things to check?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members who knows about your Kioti will help. Do you perchance have the manuals for your tractor? Sounds like you have air in the fuel pump or lines to the injectors. Wonder if your dealer will give you a "mercy" service call?

If you get a chance please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## Miracle Acres (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you. We have the manuals nearby and will take a peek there first as well as the ideas you suggested. 

And, headed over to vote now.

“Do you perchance have the manuals for your tractor? Sounds like you have air in the fuel pump or lines to the injectors. Wonder if your dealer will give you a "mercy" service call?”


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

So you are saying the tractor runs and drives fine till you try to engage the mower deck ??
If that's the case maybe a Safety switch issue.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Engine and/or transmission temperature of the tractor high when engaging the mower kills the engine? They have a over temperature cut off that will kill the engine when the PTO is engaged if the operating temperature is too high. 

If the mower engages and the tractor runs after it cools, it may have been pulling too hard and overheated, or the radiator is obstructed.


----------

